# New to training.. 10 month old colt.. Advice?



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

My first piece of advise is to burn the Parelli DVD's. 

At 10 months old, he needs to lead nicely, bathe, load and yield the shoulders and hips. Once you get that, just keep practicing with him. You need to fix the biting thing. Is he gelded? Is he going to be gelded? Gelding will help some with the biting thing. He's also just mouthy at his age due to his teeth but it has to be fixed. 

You can pony him if you have a reliably riding horse, that's good for babies.


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

He is not gelded but will be this winter. Would it be wrong to put a halter on him while hes eating or distracted, and let him wear it for awhile just to get him used to it?

I know i need to let him have a part in wearing the halter (ask him to put his head in it) and to not just put it on him...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Just put it on him. He needs to see you as the leader. As you put it on and take it off, he will learn to stick his head in.


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

My trainer said he will eventually stop biting it. Thats his only problem with that (we just weaned yesterday, late I know) so maybe that is a reason why its been so hard to work with him. He doesnt bite with aggression at all, he doesnt toss his head...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Blazeeofglory said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> My aunt has several horses, and has had them all her life. She has two paints with excellent bloodlines. I have purchased a 10 month old purebred paint colt from her. He is absolutely gorgeous. He has been worked with a little bit... Not much. He does pretty well for the farrier and absolutely nothing scares him. I began desensitizing him with bags, ropes, random objects etc. I can rub every part of him and not one thing bothers him, which amazes me. He is very confident and sweet (though he is in that mouthy stage). I am planning on getting him gelded this winter, as he will be a year september 20th.
> 
> ...


I'm just going to give you a heads up about allowing them to nip at the halter or lead when they are bored, or at any time for that matter. The farm that I got my horse from 20 yrs ago allows "babies" to do this especially in the show ring. They have & probably always will (received AQHA 50 yr breeder recognition a few years ago). They ARE NOT fly by the night trainers, and extremely well respected in the AQHA community = they know what they are doing.

HOWEVER, that little habit that they let the show babies get away with is one that a lot of owners of their horses have to deal with for a long time depending on the horse. I'm still dealing with it all these years later. They get in the habit of just playing with the rope or halter and it's nearly impossible to break them of that.

Otherwise, good luck! And keep the questions coming. There's so much experience to learn from here.


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

Most colts are mouthy, they outgrow it. Never let him get away with nipping you, though. Give him a good jab, I like elbows. Doesn't matter if he is intentionally aggressive or you, he is big and capable of hurting you. The sooner he sees you as the leader, the safer you will be as you continue his training.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

If you're going to put a halter on him and leave it, it needs to have a leather crown piece so if he gets into trouble, it will break and he won't get hurt. 
He's not going to eventually stop biting unless you correct it. That's how baby behavior becomes a problem - when it's not addressed. 
He is learning his place in the world and he has to understand that you are not a herd mate. It won't take much to correct but it needs to be firmly dealt with. A "NO!" and a pop on the nose, should fix it. Then rub and scratch the face so he knows you're not going to hit him every time you come near his face.

Weaned at 10 months...yeah that's late, but all weanlings are a little squirly at first. Just remember to form the behavior you want.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Blazeeofglory said:


> My trainer said he will eventually stop biting it. Thats his only problem with that (we just weaned yesterday, late I know) so maybe that is a reason why its been so hard to work with him. He doesnt bite with aggression at all, he doesnt toss his head...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You posted when I was typing, lol.

They DON'T grow out of it. I REALLY wish they did, but I haven't met one yet that has.


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

He rarely nips at me, just the halter. Should I give him a tap on the nose when he goes to nip at the halter too, or just me? By the way, I am using a rope halter is anyone was wondering. 

Sorry for all the questions.. It makes me sound so inexperienced... But everyone learns somewhere and ive never delt with babies before!

Thanks for all the advice so far.. Much appreciated!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

I would. I don't do mouthiness, that's what hay is for. Make sure he has plenty of hay to chew and maybe a jolly ball or something.


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

He has huge round bales and a jolly ball. I really feel like he will get better now that I can work with him. Since he has been nursing... It has been hard to keep his attention.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

You have a 15-20 minute window to get something accomplished with a colt that young. Get it done and let him go back to being a baby.


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

I have another question.. Im not sure if this makes sense or not.. But ill try.

Earlier I mentioned how NOTHING scared him. Bags.. Ropes... Thunder.. Rain... Four wheelers.. Dogs.. You could jump in his face with anything and he wont even budge.

Im going to continue to densitize and introduce new things to him... But is this confidence something he will grow out of? He seems like hes almost bombproof as such a young colt.. It amazes me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

He might. He might not. Once the testosterone hits he will change some and as he grows he will start to test.


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

I sure hope he doesnt grow out of it. Do you all think it is possible for me to train him myself? With lots of patience and trust?

My trainer said "Green on green makes black and blue" but I believe shes wrong on that one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Blazeeofglory said:


> He rarely nips at me, just the halter. Should I give him a tap on the nose when he goes to nip at the halter too, or just me? By the way, I am using a rope halter is anyone was wondering.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.. It makes me sound so inexperienced... But everyone learns somewhere and ive never delt with babies before!
> 
> Thanks for all the advice so far.. Much appreciated!


Odie has NEVER actually bit me either, it's always at the lead or whatever else is near, but not me. Even though I've had him so long and seriously doubt he never will, I still wouldn't put it past him.

MOST horses (Odie is.....speeeeshal), I'll start with a lit slap on the neck or shoulder when they start nipping at things. Remember, you only have 3 seconds to get after them, otherwise they lose the association. Make the consequence progressively more IF needed.

As my *absolute last resort*, nothing had helped, the horse refused to get a clue, I held a thumb tack between my fingers. If he was nipping at me I went thru the progression of consequences, always giving him the benefit of the doubt to start off with. IF none of that worked, when he would nip he got tapped with the pin. NEVER EVER hard enough to draw blood or brake skin!!! Just enough to make it more unpleasant than the other consequences. A few times doing that is all it takes. (except of course Odie, who needs a refresher every few years).


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

If I can get over his habit of biting at the halter/ lead.. Then I know I could start forming a bond with him and doing the other necessary tasks (grooming, bathing, tying, etc)

I am normally not one to use unpleasant consequences. Maybe thats my problem.. I need to push HIM around.. Not let him push me around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Blazeeofglory said:


> I sure hope he doesnt grow out of it. Do you all think it is possible for me to train him myself? With lots of patience and trust?
> 
> My trainer said "Green on green makes black and blue" but I believe shes wrong on that one.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 No she's right...under most circumstances.
My advise is to 'know when to fold 'em'
I would get some help putting him under saddle. Ground work isn't brain surgery, you can probably figure that out. I would look into Clinton Anderson's program.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Blazeeofglory said:


> If I can get over his habit of biting at the halter/ lead.. Then I know I could start forming a bond with him and doing the other necessary tasks (grooming, bathing, tying, etc)
> 
> I am normally not one to use unpleasant consequences. Maybe thats my problem.. I need to push HIM around.. Not let him push me around.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Bluntness alert: CAN THE TREE HUGGING BUILD A BOND SING KUMBAYAH CRAP

It's not about pushing him around, it's about teaching him his place in the world. Screw the 'bond', teach him respect. The bond happens, it's not something you work on.


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

I have been around 2 trainers while they have been training... So I mean I know I could do alot of it... She means green as in ive never actually trained before. We still have quite a bit of time until time to put him under saddle comes.. And im sure she could be here to help with that.

I do have very good communication with her and she tells me how to handle most every problem.. The only thing is shes not here to actually show me.. She just describes the best she can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Palogal has it right^^ 

Find a noise he doesn't like, ack or shhht, (done loudly) something that makes him look, and use that as a "no". Then proceed to put the halter on. If he tries to bite it, correct with the noise, and try again. And again, etc. 

My Paint stallion is THE calmest horse, and always has been. BUT, I never let him put one foot out of place(or his mouth, or any part). I ALWAYS put discipline FIRST. He never needed much, but that was because I never let anything START. 

You can do anything and everything with him, but I would not get on..... 

Good Luck!!

Nancy


----------



## Blazeeofglory (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses.. Im going to have these first few years to work on ground manners... I really want to break him myself but he has so much potential I dont want to wreck him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Babies are a blank slate. That's what is wonderful and terrifying about them. They aren't usually going to be afraid unless something makes them afraid. In a herd they would get their direction from the other horses.
If you correct things like head rubbing, nipping, and walking into your space uninvited now it will stick with him and you'll have fewer problems later.
With them the timing of the release is especially important. 
Don't worry about the bond thing. It's not mystical. The more you work with him the more you will bond.


----------

